# Our new little buddy



## ama0722

Casey is the newest member of the Brown house. He is a foster pup through HRI. He is 6 months old and adorable. He is petrified of people so it was a challenge getting him home but he loves other dogs and wanted to be a part of the pack right away. He sure is adorable. I am not sure if you can get cuter than a sable Hav puppy! It is so cute he follows Dasher around but isn't comfortable yet when Dash turns around he freezes. Dash is convinced Casey is his new toy so I am sure there will be plenty of RLHs in the days to come.


----------



## Scooter's Family

He's a sweetie pie! Is he gray and white? Very cute!


----------



## Miss Paige

Amanda:

What a doll-Thank you so much for opening your home and your heart to this little guy. He is going to be so spoiled living with you & your wonderful family-fur kids included. 

So are you bringing him to Nationals-he sure will be the center of attention.

Thank you so much for being a Angel-hugs to everyone.
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Jill in Mich

Amanda - WHAT A LITTLE DOLL!!! Casey is going to love living at your house! Are you fostering or have you adopted him?


----------



## Evye's Mom

Amanda, Casey is adorable. His coloring is gorgeous. Foster or adoption? He is just too cute.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Casey is so cute and fluffy and soft looking! Love the colored tail and ears! He is just so pretty!


----------



## Lina

Amanda, what a cutie! You are so wonderful for fostering another dog! I can't wait to hear updates on Casey.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I just showed DH and asked if I can have one. He's the meanest husband ever! (You can guess his answer!)


----------



## ama0722

Thanks guys. He is just a foster. But one of the cutest!!!

Ann- Jim keeps making me repeat he is not staying with us!!!

He is very scared and timid of us but follows the dogs everywhere! He has a long road ahead but we will all help him get there!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

He is adorable. I am sure with lots of love an attention then he will come around quickly!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Scooter's Family said:


> I just showed DH and asked if I can have one. He's the meanest husband ever! (You can guess his answer!)


My husband kept telling me NO for a Havanese (before Izzo) I kept working on him for years and he finally caved! Don't give up


----------



## Leslie

Amanda, how encouraging to see the pic of Casey on your lap :clap2: You're winning him over already :thumb: Must've been the banana


----------



## tabby2

He really is a cutie, and very lucky to have found such a loving foster home. It will be fun to follow his progress, and it would be interesting to know his "back story" if you can share it. 

Jane


----------



## Beamer

Amanda, He is really cute! What's his name anyhow??

Jim has to know #4 is coming sometime.. so... lol

Ryan


----------



## mintchip

Casey Brown (CB) is adorable!
Why not put treats in your husband's pockets so he will be "Jim's new best havanese friend" Hopefully he will say OK we can keep Casey


----------



## gelbergirl

please give that little cutie kisses for me.
I am so happy that he loves being part of the pack. What fun he is going to have.


----------



## trueblue

Awww, Amanda. He's a cutie. If anybody can bring him around, you can.


----------



## mckennasedona

He's adorable. I can't think of a better home for him while he learns about being a spoiled little Hav.


----------



## Chere

OH, I am in love with him at first sight! He is adorable.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Oh Amanda, Casey is adorable. He is one lucky pup to be part of your pack. Please keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## earfax

very cute!!!!


----------



## mellowbo

Wow, that is amazing you got a picture of the little guy on your lap! He will turn around fast at your home.
Carole


----------



## Missy

ohhh nooooo.... he is so cute. and young enough to be totally turned around by you and your pack. Oooooh noooo because there is no way you are going to part with him.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

What a darling little fellow! I just think he is as cute as can be and looks very much at home with you. I have been after hubbie to let me get # 2 and so far he is holding firm. I always thought I would get a puppy but lately have been thinking about rescue or an older dog that is being retired from a breeding program because they need a good loving home too. My biggest concern with that is Murphy is litter trained and I really don't want to have one going outside to potty and one using the puppy pan. Does anyone have any thoughts on this?

Holly & Murphy


----------



## Pixiesmom

AAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!
He's the bees knees.


----------



## Leeann

Amanda he is soooo stinking cute! I'm glad to see he made it home and look forward to hearing about all the stories of him learning to be the best little boy he can be.


----------



## ama0722

Well he is already playing with Dash as I type- it was only a matter of time. Dash was gonna make him play even if he didn't want to! He LOVES the outdoors and food. That is the only way he will approach me or Jim if we are on the ground and have roast beef. He is just the cutest little guy.

As to his story- Casey is exactly why one should not buy a puppy over the internet. He was purchased by an elderly person for her husband when his dog died. Unfortunately, it appears as Casey may have never been socialized with people.


----------



## irnfit

Amanda, he is so adorable! Wish I had room for another.


----------



## Jane

He is just SOOOOOO cute! I don't think I would be able to give him up....


----------



## marjrc

Awwwww, he's cute as a button. Thankfully, he doesn't have a horrible history of neglect or abuse, but I'll bet it wasn't the best environment if he was "a lot of work" or resented somehow by the husband who may not have been ready for a replacement. Some people just don't think. How did they know to contact HRI? That is a GOOD thing at least! Couldn't have been a great breeder if the option of returning him there wasn't available.


----------



## mimismom

I am in LOVE!!! I have been looking for a puppy brother for Mimi... 

I may need to fill out my application soon... 

AHHHH.....


----------



## ama0722

So last night, Casey was hooked on the dual lead with Dasher and we went for a walk. Casey gets very fearful if humans are walking at him and especially with eye contact so this is a big of challenge on a walk. He kept running into Dasher but his tail was up and he would stop to grab grass (his last family told us of his love of the outdoors and they were right on). Bicycles scared him but he would just run into Dash and keep walking.

We also had a set back. I thought I would just leave Casey's harness on with a leash. Well last night he started making horrible sounds out of my view so I run in there and he was making a motion like he was choking. I rush to grab him (automatically) and he flipped out- gremlin like sounds and really freaked out with me grabbing for him. But he got his bottom jaw stuck under his harness so I had to remove it. But then he was a bit scared of me. So after taking that off, it was a bit of a challenge to get a hold of him. He follows the other pups everywhere and when they get happy he does too so I was using that to my advantage and cookies- Casey loves cookies. He also has springs and you can see he was spoiled with furniture cause he runs right up and jumps on the couch and he is a tiny guy (about the same size as my 5lb maltese but with a cute puppy belly).

But this morning, Casey woke up a new dog! We had him sleep in a crate next to the bed cause as you can imagine with a dog this fearful, he isn't potty trained. But so far no accidents but outside every few hours. I took Casey out at 4 am cause I woke up. Then my husband got up early and let Casey out at 7 am and left him out of the crate. Well Casey follows the dogs up on the bed and starts licking my face!!! I thought it was Dasher until I felt the puppy teeth. I said good morning and Casey was one of the pack rushing to give mommy wake up kisses. He would let me slightly pet his chest but if I reached for his back, he jumped. He also still doesn't want eye contact. But this fast of a change from last night really warmed my heart and this morning, he is even more adorable!


----------



## Evye's Mom

That is wonderful Amanda. I am sure you will work wonders with him. Sounds like a very good first day all things considered.

Evye's car seat harness is to large for her and she was constantly getting her jaw stuck...it is very scary. I'm sure to Casey much more so.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Oh I am so glad little Casey is coming around. He has just stolen my heart, and I am having a big time attack of MHS!

Holly & Murphy


----------



## marb42

Amanda, that is wonderful that you took this little guy in. He's so adorable, and I'm so happy to hear that he is coming around so quickly.
Gina


----------



## Kathie

Amanda, he is just adorable and it sounds like he is fitting in your family like he belongs there! I hope we will get to see him at the Georgia Playdate. Watch out for Dale, though - she has always wanted a sable......lol


----------



## princessp

Very cute! He sounds a lot like Darin. Darin loves playing with our other dogs but will not come up to us if we are standing. He will get on us if we are sitting or laying down but if we go to grab him, he freaks. He never had a problem making eye contact with us, which I had read is sometimes the case. I have been trying to work with him on a leash and teach him to "come" and "sit". 

And, what is it with these husbands?? My husband is the same way...no more dogs, and I would have 10 if I could!


----------



## pjewel

Amanda,

I suspect there's more to his story than you've been told. For him to be this afraid of people and being picked up, something else has to be going on. He has definitely won my heart. What an incredible cutie he is. Hmmmm, there's always room for one more at my house. Hehehe. After all, with only four dogs and a cat (temporarily) it's practically lonely here.

I can't wait to hear how he blossoms over time. Give him a little kiss on that puppy belly for me.


----------



## ama0722

He really is already doing better. If I had to guess about his past... I would say the first time Casey was around people would have been when he was shipped. He doesn't act abused but he wants nothing to do with people and is scared of them. He does much better when I am laying down. He loves the dogs and even recovers from Belle using him as target practice really quickly. He just lays down and stares at them and in a minute slowly walks closer to the pups.

I ran a few errands this morning and when we came home, Casey went outside and licked my hand when I was down low but he forgot who Jim was and barked at him. But when I went to pet his chest, he took off running. But even when he does that he is so stinkin puppy adorable!


----------



## Missy

I am GFETE with this mornings story Amanda. way to go Casey D.O.G.!


----------



## Scooter's Family

He sounds like such a sweetie! There's nothing like puppy kisses, especially in the morning. You and Jim are great to take this on and teach him how to be a spoiled and loved little Hav!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Awww, Casey is such a cutie. It sounds like he is making progress. If anyone can socialize him to people, you can Amanda. He's lucky to have you as his foster Mom.


----------



## Mraymo

What a cutie. Glad to hear he's adjusting and enjoying your pack. Looking forward the hearing about Casey's progress. What a great DH, he'll have 4 dogs to watch while your at National's.


----------



## marjrc

Every little step forward is something to be happy about and proud of! I am enjoying hearing about Casey's daily improvements and behaviours. Way to go, Amanda! Any more pictures ?????


----------



## ama0722

Marianne- Yes, he is a great guy for that! I will definitely owe him!

Marj- Here is a video clip. You can see this morning he was adorable puppy but then at the end you can see a snipit of Casey being a runner and being the scared and shy pup he is. You forget for moments of time cause he is your typical 6 month old puppy. He is very confident in bed- and will kiss and love you but if you sit up, he runs and jumps so it is little steps at a time. He really just wants to be one of the pack and luckily with my pups listening very well, Casey follows them and will come when called cause he doesn't want to be alone.


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh my...a little sable boy!!! I hope you can bring him to the Ga playdate so DH can fall in love. I think if anyone can win that boy over, it's you Amanda! I think he loves having Dash to play with and looks like a happy puppy. I did see the shyness at the end....but do you think "maybe" he was scolded for having accidents in the house? I believe that with your gentle loving care...he will learn to trust people in no time. Now, I have to work on DH to let me fill out an application!


----------



## irnfit

It's so much fun to watch him play like that. I guess he's just going to need a lot of time to adjust. But, he's a cutie!


----------



## ama0722

That is just a snipit of his shyness but if you walk towards him, he takes off running. I don't want you to get the wrong impression of him on the video as you can see he really is interacting with Dash and look at his tail and his take off when I walk about 10 feet to him. I really think he was not socialized at all. His previous family loved him, in fact we talked for quite a while today and that is why he was turned into HRI, they wanted him to have the best hope for HIS perfect forever family. It is odd with somethings he is okay with- the vacuum doesn't scare him at all but me turning around fast, Casey runs fast as can be. For the most part, this weekend has been Casey getting used to our household. He has been on a few walks but paired with Dasher. Eventually Casey will have to do walks on his own but we aren't even close to their yet. He really looks like a little teddy bear and has the cutest expressions. His tail is almost always up for the most part unless he thinks you are going to get him. You see the tail slip and him run.

We are working with the word "up" for when I need to pick Casey up. He is so stressed you feel his body tense and his heart beats very fast. He is too stressed to eat for this trick so far but we are working on that. Once I put him up with me, he will sit on the couch as long as I don't move and eat a cookie. But then there are times he just runs sees me and runs up and licks my feet. So I feel like we have honestly made great progress in the short time he has been here but we have a lot to go and this next week, we will have a house guest (my sister in law) so that will be good for him too.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Casey...and lucky Amanda*

Did he have little kids in the home that might have tortured him a bit? He is so cute, and soooooooo lucky to have you and your clan to teach him the ropes.

And we all know how scary you are Amanda, with that growly voice of yours and all. LOL

Wouldn't Casey and your dogs look lovely lounging on the Four Seasons Forum Quilt that was hand quilted so lovingly? Hmmmm. He would be such a cute little model as long as he didn't chew it up! I think that Casey might have to fight a lot of forum dogs for it though!

Casey, you couldn't be in a better home to learn to trust!


----------



## Poornima

Amanda, Casey is so adorable. He has found an angel in you. I loved wathcing the video. You, Jim and the furballs is all Casey needs to be a confident little Hav. It would be hard to give up this little sweetie when the time comes. Look forward to seeing more of Casey and your gang. Good luck!


----------



## CinnCinn

He looks like he fits right in with pack. )


----------



## Evye's Mom

I love your new signature picture. You have the cutest little "family.


----------



## mimismom

Sounds like he is doing wonderfully!

I second Sharlene's comment. Great pic!


----------



## ama0722

Casey has came along way. I do feel for you who have dogs that get sick in the car though as I took Casey on an outing and he got sick several times in the bag <ewwww> I am not sure if it is motion or nerves. He has came along way in the short time that he is here. He will run on my shoulder and chew on my hair and be so puppy like. He will sit down when I say the word up about 25% of the time now too. He still is very unsure of people being above him. But if you are laying down or sitting, he is way more secure. He is going in his crate willingly for meal time

Casey is also a very jealous guy. He loves the other dogs but he can be a bit possessive so that is something we need to work on. He has bonded to me a lot more than Jim. He will love Jim then 2 minutes later bark at him like he has never met him. He did the same thing to my SIL that came in yesterday. He doesn't walk alone on a leash. But he has gotten better about coming in the house on his own, I can stand by the door and he will come in now.

Overall, I am very proud of his progress. And me getting to watch puppy RLHs every morning is icing on the cake


----------



## ama0722

And a few pics. The cutest thing Casey does (well it is not cute today as it is raining!) Is he tries to hide all the toys. I have been leaving the door open so he can go outside and he grabs any toy he can find and takes it outside in the far end of the yard! Isabelle is still his favorite and she is still Belle to him. It is so cute he will jump on the couch to be near her and he creeps slowly and you can hear Belle's low growl but she will let him be near her if he doesnt move. She occasionally humps him just to remind him. It is so cute to watch Casey try and tag along with her though.


----------



## Evye's Mom

He is the cutest little guy. He looks like a stuffed teddy bear....and such remarkable progress in such a short period of time.


----------



## Scooter's Family

He's so sweet!


----------



## Missy

Casey is so adorable. looks like he may look a lot like Dora when he grows up. The progress is amazing. sighhhh (IWAP)


----------



## Brady's mom

He sure looks like a perfect fit with your group in that last picture 

He is really so cute. It sounds like your house is the perfect place for puppy social rehab!


----------



## pjewel

Oh Amanda, he's so cute and looks so much like Dora. I want to reach right through the screen and give him a hug.


----------



## Pixiesmom

He's adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Casey sounds like he's coming right along. You're so good at this!

Isn't it funny how the little ones all seem to love Belle, much to her chagrin? I remember how much Tori loved her, followed her around and tried to get her to play.

I love Casey's grin, makes him look like one happy camper, which I'm sure he is being at your house :biggrin1:


----------



## mybella

Great pictures and a great update. I'm so happy he is coming along. Everytime your read about his interactions with Belle I smile. She is quite the character. I wonder if he senses her "power" and that is why he always wants to be close to her.

Marie


----------



## jmortenson

Thank you for keeping us posted! He is so very cute and sweet! I have just sent in my application to foster, and I just hope when my chance comes, I am half as good at it as you are!!!


----------



## princessp

Amanda,

I feel for you with the car sickness! Darin gets carsick, too. When we went on our trip to PA from FL, we took him and Sami with us and he started throwing up after the first 45 minutes. I took a package of pee pads and used those all over the back seat and we would just throw the used ones away, but what a mess! lol He would eventually get used to it, I think it was more nerves because he would drool like crazy.

Casey is so cute. It's encouraging to read about another rescue puppy since Darin is one also and him and Casey seem to be going through the same thing. I look at every bit of cuddle time, or anytime he comes over for a touch as a small step toward "normalcy" and I think he's made tremendous progress since we got him.


----------



## Mraymo

Casey is so cute. Funny how he's drawn to Belle, maybe she reminds him of his Mommy.


----------



## ama0722

Casey has been doing a lot better. He still is happiest when he is with another dog but we are working on Casey being more confident alone. He has really bonded to me the most but then again, dogs usually bond to the one that puts in the most work. <BG> My SIL has been staying with us for a week and she is a dog/horse person so it has been great for the little guy. She ignored him at first and then gave attention to the other dogs. Casey really is a jealous little guy so this is perfect. He doesn't trust people completely (maybe he never will) but he is making leaps. Missy just became a pez dispenser and if Casey wanted to eat, he had to come near her. This worked very well. Last night he was even laying next to her on the couch (ofcourse Belle was between them!) Potty training is a bit of a challenge. Cause you can't catch Casey having an accident and getting him outside. The first few days I really took Casey outside about every 2 hours. The last few, I have been busy so it has been harder. Good thing is he will use pads. Not sure if it was cause Belle used them first. But he has had a few potty accidents in the house and one right in front of me with the door open. I clapped my hands and yelled outside so my dogs would go and Casey loves to run and follow. I think he is going to be a challenge in that area though. But we have had quite a few people over to the house and while Casey barked his head off at first, he would run by and stretch out to sniff them. He is a very curious little guy 

Another thing that has really helped. Is Casey has fallen in love with a crate. I was using Belle's little metal but the other night when I took Casey to agility, I used the plastic crate. I brought Casey in the house in it and he went inside it on his own. So it has been used as his eating and sleeping crate. Casey runs into it and waits for his dinner (models my dogs) and then when he is tired he runs in it. If you leave the door closed, he digs it. He really likes his den.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Great news Amanda, you're such a good foster mommy! Sure he won't be staying?


----------



## ama0722

Scooter's Family said:


> Great news Amanda, you're such a good foster mommy! Sure he won't be staying?


Casey has fallen in love with the wrong human. He should have picked better!!! <BG> He could redeem himself the week of National!


----------



## marb42

You are doing such a wonderful job with Casey. He is so adorable, and he has come a long way thanks to you you. 
Gina


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Oh Amanda..... Casey is just adorable. Love seeing pictures of him and hearing of his progress. Kudos to you and Jim for taking him in and giving him love, attention and training. Look forward to watching him grow and progress in your loving home. :angel:


----------



## Scooter's Family

ama0722 said:


> Casey has fallen in love with the wrong human. He should have picked better!!! <BG> He could redeem himself the week of National!


He better show the love to his foster DADDY!


----------



## ama0722

Here has been the morning party at my house. Casey is actually the one who sleeps in and Dash is ready to go cause he knows wake up time, is wrestle time. He just adores playtime. But he isn't as thrilled about sharing his mama


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Oh Amanda...... Casey looks so happy and energetic wrestling with Dash. The video sure brought a smile to my face, love seeing Casey having fun. He is so lucky to have found the perfect home to teach him how to be a "happy havanese"!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

They look like they're having so much fun! Then Miss Belle has to come in like the mommy who's watching! LOL


----------



## Mraymo

Nice video, I love watching them play. Belle is like Tigger, she jumped straight up onto the couch.


----------



## ama0722

Belle is definitely the enforcer. Casey like many dogs likes the mean girls though. But Belle puts him in his place and teaches him manners every chance she gets and then sometimes she is just mean to him for fun. Oh yeah, Belle has always had springs.

Casey and Dash are still having fun. Dash is such a little athlete with his long legs and Casey doesn't have a chance but notice how Dash slows down and lets him get closer when Casey starts to lose interest. 

It really is a blast for him to have a puppy around. I think tomorrow Casey is going to go to agility class with Dash just to get out. Hope he isn't car sick!!!


----------



## havjump

Amanda, Love your videos & your Casey updates. Belle is too cute as she marched in & told the boys to settle down.


----------



## pjewel

That was so cute. Belle certainly let them know it was time to stop. I loved her jumping up to her perch to watch. That Casey is one cutie.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

What a cute video of "the chase". Dash seems like he's having a great time with Casey, and vice versa. Love, love the video. Keep us updated on Casey's agility class....... can't wait.


----------



## mimismom

love the videos~ I really like the interaction between the dogs.


----------



## Mraymo

Josh and I had fun watching the RLH video. Dasher looks so handsome and Casey is such a cute ball of fur.


----------



## marb42

I loved the videos. Casey is so cute and energetic. Looks like he's heaving a blast with Dash.
Gina


----------



## Leslie

Enjoyed watching the morning party. I wish I had even a tiny bit of that energy in the mornings! Thanks for letting us see the boys enjoying each other, Amanda.


----------



## Missy

so cute. ummm can I have Casey? or Dash?


----------



## Thumbelleina

That is so sweet and I want them both.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

:bump: Hey Amanda...... would love an update on Casey.


----------



## ama0722

Sorry things have been crazy around my house this last week and then the week before National. I am also back in school to. We are putting in hardwood floors and this creates a challenge with 3 dogs who should listen, let alone a rescue. I spent Friday bathing dogs who think saw dust is fun. So excuse the house is an understatement in the photos 

Casey is doing well. Surprisingly he has no fear of loud sounds, etc. But he does watch the reactions of the other dogs. He does the most adorable tail wag and jump when I come home each day but isn't sure enough about running and jumping on me. We have had many visitors too. He was even licking my in laws hands and taking food from them. I have found that telling people he likes his chest rub is a gentle way of letting them know to not reach above his head. This is very intimidating for him. He loves his crate and runs right in there to sleep. He still is the most adorable little guy in the morning with his RLHs and biting. He occasionally let's me reach down to pet him without running and we have worked on putting him down and him not taking off running too.

Overall, I am very happy with his progress. He still has a long way to go and there may be an update in that area soon


----------



## Sheri

Amanda, I've wondered how things were going. I've got a question I've wondered about before. With a rescue in the house, is/are Dash, Dora, or Isabelle picking up any behaviors from him? Or, are they strong enough that he doesn't phase them?


----------



## Evye's Mom

He is gorgeous. Your floors are too.


----------



## ama0722

Sharlene- thanks. We are about 3/4ths there and gonna take a month off and do the bedroom separate. We had to remove all our sub flooring which wasn't in the original plan. So it has been kind of a nightmare but I am liking the results.

Sheri- that is a good concern and I always protect my dogs both physically and mentally . I will say both Havs that I have fostered were super easy with the other dogs. Autumn was a challenge as Belle is very stubborn. I had to pull them apart a few times and she was already way bigger than Belle so I didn't leave them alone unsupervised. Casey falls back to Belle's lead and to be honest that is very important to me as Belle is pretty small and could get injured easily so I feel comfy leaving them alone. Belle puts him in his place every chance she gets. If you look in the pics, Casey lays down to try and get Belle to play. He looks up to her. As to potty training, Casey still needs work but he does follow mine out. But I haven't been worried about them picking up his shyness etc. Anyone who has been to my house knows that it might be good for Belle to have an ounce of shyness in her! Is that what you mean?


----------



## Sheri

Yes, that's a lot of what I mean. I've wondered if your dogs would start pottying in the house...or one of your dogs might pick up the "run from Mom if she reaches for you" action...or pick up some of the fear that Casey feels. (I had noticed from the photos that Belle must be the boss of him, which is so cute.) 

I've wondered how resident dogs do with NOT picking up bad behaviors.

You have a full plate! The floors look great, and good luck with school. 

By the way...how does your HUSBAND do with foster pups?


----------



## ama0722

So far I haven’t had that issue. But I treat a foster dog just like when I have a puppy. If I can’t be watching him, he needs to be in the xpen or other area. If I let Casey have accident (ofcourse he had a few here) and didn’t clean them right away, Belle or Dash would mark it. But to be honest, Belle is known to mark over other dogs at their homes too! She is just a dominant little ****! But mine are pretty set in their ways and with their training. I really haven’t had the issue other than Belle’s safety cause Belle doesn’t back down. Dash and Dora are pretty easy going. Dora didn’t let Casey get away with much. She did put him in his place. Dash is so easy going. But he is a mommy’s boy and did get jealous if Casey would do something without him. But my pups are so confident and used to a routine and to be honest, that is really what most foster dogs need. Dogs do best with having a routine and that in itself is pretty simple to me.

Jim loves animals however, he falls in love with them. Every time we have had a foster, our goal is to say, they are going to a better home than ours. And it always happens. He just has a harder time with doing that. So he is reluctant to foster from the get go. I think another part is he thinks I won’t be able to let go. He kept making me repeat as soon as Casey came home “he is just a foster!”


----------



## luv3havs

Amanda,
I've missed this thread about Casey and have just caught up. He's so adorable and sounds precious, although I know he needs more work and has a way to go.

Now that I am doing it, I have a new respect for those who foster.

You are inspiring, doing it for so many different dogs, and with 3 of your own.
If I lived near you, I'd pop over with Max for a consultation. LOL


----------



## ama0722

Nan- you will do great! Seriously, Just treat him like one of your own. I know it seems simple but I really feel it is. I treat any foster dog like a dog I would be adding to my family. I haven't yet (and likely won't) foster an aggressive dog. That I think would take a lot more work. And to be honest, as long as Belle is in my house, I would never do it. I find just giving them a routine, a safe place, rules, and just taking them out potty all the time, really takes a dog a long long way. We who have great dogs, take that for granted and I forget why sometimes my dogs seem pretty well trained. They know their routine and their language. Now Casey is still needing potty training help and a lot of socialization. He is also in the fear period of age so combining it all, he is going to need a very patient forever home who puts his best interest forward. But I have already seen a lot of progress in the short time. 

Needless to say, I can't say enough DO NOT buy a puppy over the internet. Casey is the cutest thing as you can see why anyone would fall in love with that face.


----------



## Posh's Mom

wow! amanda. you're my hero!


----------



## marb42

Wow, Amanda, you are doing such a great job with Casey. He probably learns so much being with your dogs who are so well trained, too, so it's such a perfect foster home. He is absolutely adorable and a picture perfect puppy, and I'm sure he will have no problem finding a great home. Good luck with the floor - it will be a huge relief when it's all done!
Gina


----------



## ama0722

Just wanted to share that Casey went to his forever home so it is a little lonely without the little guy tonight. I am so pleased with his forever home though. I invited her to join the forum and I hope she will. I also invited her to the upcoming GA playdate in October if Casey is settled in. I already received a progress report too. The best part is he is close enough, I will get to see the little guy grow up 

Cheers!
Amanda


----------



## Evye's Mom

Wonderful. Gave me goosebumps to read. I wish only wonderful things for Casey and a ton of admiration for you !!


----------



## maryam187

Good job Amanda and Casey! Looking forward to the next pup you will foster and turn around.


----------



## trueblue

Amanda, that's awesome news! You did a good job with precious Casey. Ready for a permanent 4th now that you know what it's like?


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's so nice to hear, the lady who got him is lucky that he was at your house! Great that you'll still get to see him.


----------



## marb42

Wow, that was fast. It is great news that he's going to be close enough to visit you. I'm sure you will miss him so much, but now you and DH can help another little foster in need. I think you and your little pack make the perfect place for helping little rescues overcome their fears and learn new skills. Great job, Amanda!
Gina


----------



## luv3havs

Amanda,

You got him up to speed quickly.

I'm glad you'll be able to see the little cutie.


----------



## ama0722

He isn't totally up to speed so I want to correct that. He has a wonderful forever mom who is very dog savy that I know. So we all agreed it would be best for him to go to his new home where she could work with him and give him lots of individual attention. That is honestly the great thing about HRI. Each dog is individual to find their best forever home.


----------



## tabby2

Great news, Amanda. I'm sure little Casey is getting lots of love from his new family and is adjusting well, thanks to your hard work. 

Jane


----------



## Missy

awww this makes me weepy. Glad he went to a great forever home but sad he is not staying with you.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Wow Amanda, I will miss your postings on Casey's progress, although I am very happy he is in his forever home. You are "the best" at fostering and hope to hear more about your "foster furbabies" in the future. I'm sure you will miss Casey as I will miss your posts.


----------



## Lina

Amanda, I'm so happy to hear that Casey has gone to his forever home and it sounds like a great home from what you told me about it! I hope you will update again when you see him.


----------



## ama0722

Another thing for those on the fence of fostering. I really feel 80% of Casey's training and heck, maybe more was my dogs. Dogs read so much more body language and the cutest thing is how Casey was when I came home. I would walk in the door and my pups especially Dashie go insane. It is something I just never train and to be honest, I secretly love it! So Casey would jump in the air and squeal too but about 5 feet back. Casey would see my pups charge the door for the door bell (another thing we are constantly working on!), swarm visitors, etc. He really just followed them everywhere-outside, to dinner time, to bed, in play, etc. And all my dogs are secure, two of which maybe a little too much 

I also have already had updates as Casey's mom rocks  Things are going well and he is settling in already. Casey can be a bit dominant so that is something they are working on. I think dominant and insecure can be a bad combination so she is all over him. Casey is the first Havanese for his new owner and she sent me an update yesterday. After taking him for a mile morning walk, Casey did a RLH up the stairs, down them, etc! She got to see her first RLH and I am sure there will be many more.


----------



## havjump

Amanda,Very good news that Casey has found his forever home, and great that you stay in touch. 
You did such a fantastic job with him and even though he stayed with you a short time I'm sure he will always have a piece of your heart.:kiss:


----------



## Mraymo

I'm glad to hear Casey went to his forever home. It's great that she she lives so clost to you, I'm sure you'll be a a great resource to her as she works on his issues. I hope she joins the forum so we can watch him grow up. He's such a cutie.


----------



## krandall

ama0722 said:


> I have found that telling people he likes his chest rub is a gentle way of letting them know to not reach above his head. This is very intimidating for him.


I'm new to dogs as well as Havs, but I've noticed this about Kodi too. He doesn't care if people he knows reach for the top of his head, but he ducks away if a "stranger" (to him... not necessarily to us) reaches for the top of his head. Is this a "dog thing" or a "Hav thing"? I've been able to short circuit it most of the time by asking the person, "would you mind feeding my puppy a cookie? He's just getting used to people." Once they've made contact with him as a "nice" person with a cookie, he doesn't seem to mind how they pat him. (Besides, once they touch him at all and feel how soft he is, they mostly want to run their hands down his back!<g>) But he has certainly never been mis-handled, so this reaction seems to be built in. (and he's NOT a timid dog) I've wondered where it came from.


----------



## krandall

ama0722 said:


> Just wanted to share that Casey went to his forever home so it is a little lonely without the little guy tonight. I am so pleased with his forever home though. I invited her to join the forum and I hope she will. I also invited her to the upcoming GA playdate in October if Casey is settled in. I already received a progress report too. The best part is he is close enough, I will get to see the little guy grow up
> 
> Cheers!
> Amanda


That's fantastic! I've been getting attached to the little guy just reading your posts about him! So glad he's found his forever home.


----------



## marjrc

krandall said:


> I'm new to dogs as well as Havs, but I've noticed this about Kodi too. He doesn't care if people he knows reach for the top of his head, but he ducks away if a "stranger" (to him... not necessarily to us) reaches for the top of his head. Is this a "dog thing" or a "Hav thing"? I've been able to short circuit it most of the time by asking the person, "would you mind feeding my puppy a cookie? He's just getting used to people." Once they've made contact with him as a "nice" person with a cookie, he doesn't seem to mind how they pat him. (Besides, once they touch him at all and feel how soft he is, they mostly want to run their hands down his back!<g>) But he has certainly never been mis-handled, so this reaction seems to be built in. (and he's NOT a timid dog) I've wondered where it came from.


Karen, I'm sure it's not only a "Hav thing" as I've seen many small dogs react in the same way. It is that they are small and having a large human hand bear down on them isn't always fun. It can be intimidating and I would say that the most confident dogs are the ones that don't mind. More than likely they are the exception to the rule, in my opinion. At the Chicago National, I heard that a judge isn't supposed to stand in front of a dog and try to pat him/her on the head, while that dog is on the ground, that touching them from this position will most likely make the dog back up and feel unsure. So, even confident show dogs do this! 

Amanda, I'm so very glad you are in touch with Casey's new owners. It will be great hearing updates on that little guy!


----------

